# Vere Phillips horses



## speednut (12 June 2008)

I know they won't be cheap but does anyone have any ideas as to how much his horses sell for?
Too embarassed to call incase they are totally outside my budget.
Also where else could I look for a similar type of horse?


----------



## Bossanova (12 June 2008)

Give him a call, it wont hurt 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What are you looking for?


----------



## speednut (12 June 2008)

Looking for the impossible, 4-6 yr old, around 16.2 mainly TB with a splash of something else to bring on to event. Doesn't need to have done much but must must be straight forward to sj.


----------



## Wiz (12 June 2008)

Don't know what his full range is but know of 5 that have come from him - youngsters done a bit of SJ in Ireland ready to start bringing on to event but all with prospects of going intermediate and above and all more than £15K.  But I would say it gives no harm to call even if your budget is below his normal he might have good contacts to find you something?


----------



## SilverSkye (12 June 2008)

I went and had a look at a few a while ago with a friend, he had lots of lovely horses to choose from most were irish and i think all were about the age range you are looking at.  He has good facilities with some beefy x country jumps to 'pop over' 
Despite the fact friend didnt buy from him ( only as she decided she wanted something that was established ) i wouldnt hesitate to reccomend him. He certainly didnt have any cheapies when we looked and although you pay over the odds from him you do with most dealers, you've got nothing to loose by calling.


----------



## speednut (12 June 2008)

Thanks for all your advice - think I may have to save a few more pennies!!
Can someone PM me his number please - think I'll be brave and give him a call.


----------



## Bubblegum (12 June 2008)

Don't know where you are but have a look at queenholme.com  they have nice horses too...


----------



## seabiscuit (12 June 2008)

5 years ago the prices started at £8k for a very average horse, £12k for a fairly nice horse that had won the 5 year old champs in Ireland and then all the other horses were priced around that and above. But Im guessing that his prices have gone up since then!! At the very minimum you are looking at £8k for a reasonable £5 year old that has done a bit.


----------



## Daisychain (12 June 2008)

I know a very very straight forward horse with definate intermediate potential, (came from Austin Oconner) but it is 7, being sold through absolutely no fault of its own and i think they want around £7k for it,. PM me if you want number.


----------



## HairyHatMan (12 June 2008)

Thing with Vere is he brings them over from Ireland, does all and everything with them in about 5 weeks then sells them for mega bucks.


----------



## Daisychain (12 June 2008)

Yes agree, best of luck to him, im afraid i would be sourcing the horses out from the same place as Vere LOL!


----------



## itsme123 (12 June 2008)

would a 15.2hh do the job? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





know of just the thing....


----------



## ann-jen (13 June 2008)

A friend of mine got a 4/5yo (?) by Cruising from him to SJ. Lovely looking horse but far from easy to SJ. Its with Keith Shore now. I could find out a price and PM it to you if you wanted.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (13 June 2008)

Would guess your friends horse is far from easy due to his breeding rather than the dealer he came from.  Cruising stock are known for it, lots of talent but not easy horses.


----------



## ann-jen (13 June 2008)

No I didn't mean it was anything to do with Vere just that the OP wanted a horse that was straight-forward to SJ and the horse my friend bought wasn't - and she's an ex international and still ended up passing on the ride.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (13 June 2008)

Sorry didnt mean to offend.  Just proves that even the good riders dont get on with every horse.  Have to say that due to what I have heard I personally, as an amateur, would not look at a Cruising horse.  Hopefully horse your friend bought will go on to do great things,  many that come through Vere's yard do go on and do well.


----------



## BBs (13 June 2008)

I know of two horses who have come from Vere neither had been eventing both from Ireland.
Expensive pieces of kit, very nice looking but range from £15k upwards.

Certainly wouldnt want a cruising as like you Mrs T, Im an amateur and feel I would be over horsed.

No disrespect to stallion or horse as they are stunning.


----------



## Halfstep (13 June 2008)

I too love Cruising as a horse but would hesitate to have one of his offspring.  Like their sire, they are seriously talented and seriously quirky.  While Cruising was one of the best show jumpers ever, he also had a dirty stop and needed extremely tactful riding.  Trevor Coyle had a brilliant partnership with him, but no one else ever really managed to get him to preform.  I think he passes his quirks on to his progeny more often than not.


----------



## kerilli (13 June 2008)

Vere is excellent, i have bought 2 from him in the past (one went Int, would have gone further but i was inexperienced and ran it at Windsor 3-day on the very hard ground, and it was never the same again 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  the other went A/3*)
they were exactly what he said, even down to the bad bits... he was totally honest with me. not cheap, but you get what you pay for, and if i had the money i'd go there first.


----------



## KatB (13 June 2008)

His prices start at 10k.


----------



## LEC (13 June 2008)

My OH sister got one off him and had a nasty accident with it and he took it back straight away. I think she has a credit note to get another one at some point.


----------



## Starbucks (13 June 2008)

Interesting what you are all saying about Cruising horses - he is my horses grand sire... which could explain why he feels too much for me some of the time! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Sorry to hijack the post!


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Certainly wouldnt want a cruising as like you Mrs T, Im an amateur and feel I would be over horsed.


[/ QUOTE ]

Excuse me missy, can I just remind you that the late great Ed that nannied horses round the XC course was by Cruising out of a cloverhill mare  (Full brother to Cruise hill). 
I ask you, was he quirky?

Oh actually yes he was.  Grade B showjumper and got eliminated in SJ phase at a PN event.  
But a loveable rogue.  I would have another cruising horse in a flash 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I watched a number of VP horses going round the BSJA at hollowell this year.  Must say I was impressed with how nicely they went and how relaxed they looked.  If i had that sort of budget i would certainly pay him a visit.

*Dream over, back to making silk purse out of sows ear*


----------



## BBs (13 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Certainly wouldnt want a cruising as like you Mrs T, Im an amateur and feel I would be over horsed.


[/ QUOTE ]

Excuse me missy, can I just remind you that the late great Ed that nannied horses round the XC course was by Cruising out of a cloverhill mare  (Full brother to Cruise hill). 
I ask you, was he quirky?

Oh actually yes he was.  Grade B showjumper and got eliminated in SJ phase at a PN event.  
But a loveable rogue.  I would have another cruising horse in a flash 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I watched a number of VP horses going round the BSJA at hollowell this year.  Must say I was impressed with how nicely they went and how relaxed they looked.  If i had that sort of budget i would certainly pay him a visit.

*Dream over, back to making silk purse out of sows ear* 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL Im sure there are loads of Crusing offspring owners screaming at the screen saying *my horse isnt quirky*
Just ones i read about are.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 haha Ed was a doll, but was quirky 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 in his own little way, god rest his soul 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hey, my boy is by Polansky, and 4 of the Polansky offspring I know are quirky, cheeky and bloody naughty lol but HUGELY talented.

I agree about Veres horses tho, they do look super smart, and do the jobs they are intended for.


----------



## ann-jen (13 June 2008)

Don't worry you didn't offend at all - I just realised that my post wasn't very clear and I might have come across that I was criticising Vere in some way which I wasn't. My friends horse - which she still owns but no longer rides qualified for HOYS last year with Keith - but she hasn't mentioned him in a while so I don't know how its doing now.
Edited to add (just read rest of threads!) my friend also co-owns a full brother to the horse she has with Keith and its completely straight forward! They don't even look alike except that they are both grey. I've ridden the brother but I wouldn't get on the one thats with KS!
I have another friend who is an amateur and her horse is of Cruising lines and its v tricky!


----------

